# My first chicken wire ghost



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Finished the first of five chicken wire ghosts that will be part of my Halloween display this year. I'm going for a late 1800's- early 1900's look. He is not easy to photograph but I think you could make out most of the detail. Hope you guys like him!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is some awesome chicken wiring skill...

great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Looks great Jack! He reminds me of Mr. Banks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! How many fingers did you stab putting him together?:jol:


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

No fingers were stabbed in the making of this wire ghost . I don't know why so many people have asked that? It's chicken wire not barb wire, LOL!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking great, keep us posted.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing how you got all the detail


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Working on the Mrs. now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I love your ghosts!
Reminiscent in style of some of the Haunted Mansion ghosts me thinks


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol, no matter how careful I am with chicken wire, I always manage to poke or bloody my fingers somehow!! Lol!! Fantastic work on the ghost, and the detIl is extraordinary!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very stylish and very ghostly


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is really cool, very nice detail work. How do you plan on lighting it? It seems like that could really influence the effect.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very impressive Jack! Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## frightgirl (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! heresjohnny, I plan on using pre-wired wide beam blue LEDs that will be attached in a way so that it will remain mostly out of sight. But first I will paint the wire bodies white because I've been told that it will help to give it that ghostly appearance once lit with the LEDs. Here is a preview of the Mrs, I have half her body done now but ran out of chicken wire. Should be done by Thursday.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh man I like that one better already. Gonna copy you or hire you, one or the other!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I LOVE chicken wire ghosts! And those look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's beautiful. You've got some great chicken wire bending skills.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, I like the Victorian look.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee Whiz, Mr. Cleaver. I can barely roll out chicken wire. Hate the stuff.
Fantastic sculpting.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking great! Amazed at detail. 

I too poke myself when working with chicken wire....those dang'ed edges. You seem to have mastered the technique...thimbles perhaps?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks again for nice comments guys! I don't know what it is then because I am using my fingers 90% of the time to bend the chicken wire and I have not a single scratch on them. And here I always thought my hands were soft .


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The rolls usually attack me in a most vicious way.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks awesome.. my chicken wire skills consist of unrolling it and tacking it to posts to keep stuff out o the garden


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW!!! Can't wait to see all five finished. Awesome work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful work~love the details and the Victorian look:biggrinkin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So cool...love be the detail. Chicken wire scares the heck out of me...I'd be all cut up with no cool looking ghosts like those to show for the pain, lol!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it! It is a long process doing the ghost, but you make it look easy! Great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I too am impressed! Great work!


----------

